# Post Times



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Just curious. The Post Times and Last Post Times seem to be totally off.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

You have to edit your time zone in your User CP. You are probably setup for the wrong time zone. Go to edit options and you can change it there.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4:50pm check check

....I have five minutes behind here. :stu The server clock may need to be checked again.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

5:18


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

5 fiddy


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

8.04


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I think the time is off :um


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

8:15...but my pc is prob off


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

1 OH 6 AM...too much damn halloween candy...sugar buzz is keeping me from sleeping, :mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

1:42pm


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

3:13


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It seems to pretty consistent at 4 minutes slow.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

The server is now syncing via NTP, so post times are accurate now and should stay accurate over time.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

7:03


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

7.46


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

opcorn 8:14


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*lol

8:23*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Bam!! Haha.*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hey laaaaaaaaaaydeeee, no "bamming" in the post time thread!! :lol
2:04


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL

"Post your time thread"

Classic.

I had to BAM, it was just the right thing to do. 

The times were right on!

7:25.

BAM!!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

7:45 
I like the fact that nothing more than posting the time is needed in this thread. Simple, meaningful, bam-free. :teeth:yes LOL.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

7:50


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I guess you were three minutes off because you took the time to explain? It does seem to be on time now.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Very nice dontcare, good job! You are welcome here anytime. No pun intended. Those Bamn people!! :mum


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

You can also just look at the "The time now is 04:52 PM." at the bottom of the page, but I guess posting is more fun.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes, its more fun that way. 
Thanks for the suggestion though.

And oh yes, there WILL be BAMMING.

7:54

*BAM*. *BAM*. *BAM*.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

7:55 on the bottom.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

It's 3 minutes off, Drew. The suggestion sounded good, though.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

LOL, Once again, this is a calm, time-reporting only thread. Bamming and other disruptive behaviors are discouraged. For instance, I'm speaking in a rather monotone, calming voice as I write this. Now, maybe others would like to try. Watch me do it...
7:58 
See how fun that was? Okay, someone else try. :yes


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh, because I didn't refresh the browser. Duh. Oops.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6:01 p.m.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> 6:01 p.m.


Very good job. You are a bright shining example of calm, bam-free time expressing.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ooooooooooooh its a minute behind down there.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh eight fifty p.m.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

:um I think it's safe from "you know who"...7:11 :um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:con :mum :wife

*(10:05)

(BAM!:b)*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

:whip:mum:steam:argue !! 

(12:12)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*It's on now!*

:no :mum :sus 
:bah :duel 
:twak

*YOU= *:hide :cry :blah

*7:14 A.M.----------- BAM!!!!*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ooooh, rough and tumble huh? Tryin' to bring the street cred, which you AIN'T GOT. 

You = 
I = :duel (MAD SKILZ)
U need :help if tryin' get up in MA GRILL

:spank = me administerin a beatin' to ANYONE walkin in this thread and not givin me props and cred. Especially Pa - izzles and Cha-izzles. Simply post the time and then :tiptoe yo junky trunk outta heeya. 

7:36 - time for U to get with the program :mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*HAHA Your time is sooooooooooooooo off. :steam

Show how much YOU know.:spit

Whateva. You don't even know. I have my homies and they be helpin' me take care of buisness. You best recognize. Fo' shizzle.:yes

I'm just sayin'. If you're going to talk the talk, you best be able to walk the walk.:sus

*Shows PA gangsta sign*

10:39 *BAM!!!**


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FairleighCalm said:


> Ooooh, rough and tumble huh? Tryin' to bring the street cred, which you AIN'T GOT.
> 
> You =
> I = :duel (MAD SKILZ)
> ...


OMG - what time zone U in, YO?
U.S. EAZT ZIDEEEEEE EST in da freakin' haus!
Word it to your mom. 10 4 6 in ante meridiem ba beeeeeeee!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Millenium, Yo! Ma bo-eee. We might have to do some trav-illin to take care of the lite work showin' up in hyeer. :clap

P-yotch,
I started this nice little thread, nothing fancy, just post the time. Azz all ya gotta do. But you wanna get all like BAM and YOU DON'T KNOW this and that. Your "gang sign"?? - :kma - What gang you in, the Killer Bozos?? You better stop dissin me and my time post thread P-yotch. Done.

1:01


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I don't think so. Homey don't play dat.:mum
Its the Homey Bloodz Clownz Posse.:b

Look, you are the one who keeps going on and on with the dissing and sheez.:blah Just drop it already, Farleigh Crazy.:eyes

1:20 in the house.

p.s. I'd like to give a shout out to MM75. *Hey homes!**


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> **Shows PA gangsta sign**












2:32


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:con

:rub

:time
The time is 2:45 p.m.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Aloysius said:


>


*Awwwz, such a cute gangsta kitty.:yes

3:49.......... I'm going to make some tea now.

Wait... this isn't random thoughts. Oh well. *


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Awwww, that is a cute kitty.
:squeeze Me want to hug the kitty...Mommy, can Fairleigh hug the kitty? gwah gwah gwah. 

5:13


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

You can hug him but he might try to shoot you. after all, he is a gangsta kitty.

6:22


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

lol, He doesn't look like that kind of kitty. Although any kitty could go old skoo and scratch like KA-RAYZY!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*BANNED FOR NOT POSTING THE TIME! :mum
WHAT HAS GOTTEN INTO YOU??? 

5:55*

:group


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

You guys are too funny :lol

Oh, and 2:56pm


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

coconutholder said:


> *banned for not posting the time! :mum*
> *what has gotten into you???  *
> 
> *5:55*
> ...


LOL, you've thrown me off ma game. Go take your bath. You stink! Calgon, take her away! Peeeeeeeeeeeee TO THE UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!
6:05


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I miss that stinky grrrrl. I hope she's rinsing and repeating. I heard you can get in trouble if you don't.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

3:24pm


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Nicely done Torlin.
6:30


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

1937


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Military time? Sure, why not. Well done.
6:48


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

51189487975646123189798423184561498475132148912189pm


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

bam?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Mocking my post time thread? Hmm. I may have to lock this down and start over!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

4:09 currently


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

TorLin said:


> 4:09 currently


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I see that I leave the "Post Time" thread and come back to what appears to be mass confusion. Sorry.

I was in the bath for a friggin hour, reading and cleaning up!!

Anywho.....:time7:35!!

p.s. missed you too, FC! Sup? Its been like, I don't know, an hour!!!!:eyes
:squeeze

p.p.s. Hey Drew, Sup?

p.p.p.s...... welcome everyone. Its nice to see new faces in educational, deep, intriquing and important threads such as this one.:yes
Sup? Sup? Sup?
*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

4:40!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Can I join the party? I promise I'll behave.

It's somewhere around 3. No wait, I don't think I changed that clock back after summer time yet. So it's almost 2 maybe. I dunno...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

4:56 pm


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

homework time!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hammer time...
can't touch this!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*


Polar said:



Can I join the party? I promise I'll behave.

It's somewhere around 3. No wait, I don't think I changed that clock back after summer time yet. So it's almost 2 maybe. I dunno...

Click to expand...

OMG!! YOU ARE SO BANNED! :mum

:lol

8:21*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> 4:40!


*HI HON!! I swear I was JUST thinking about you a minute ago. Nice to see you. :yes

8:22 BAM!*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

You have to post the time!! Is that so friggin hard to remember??


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Time to eat you up!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

5:35pm and all's well!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> *
> 
> OMG!! YOU ARE SO BANNED! :mum
> 
> ...


That's not fair, I tried my best 

It's an hour or so after my last post.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, I have no idea what the point of this thread is.

8:50pm


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> That's not fair, I tried my best
> 
> It's an hour or so after my last post.


*Oh, Okay, I forgive you then. 

hmmmzz my computer tells me it is right now, at this very moment in time, 8:51.*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Coco, how was your bubbly bath? What did you learn about Brittney? There's this show in NYC at the TRIAD theatre every Monday. The "show" consists of comedians getting up on stage and reading from celebrity autobiographies. For some reason the trivial stuff that celebs think we want to know is hilarious. I gotta cheq that out sometime. 

On my mark number one...8:57


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Polar said:


> Can I join the party? I promise I'll behave.
> 
> It's somewhere around 3. No wait, I don't think I changed that clock back after summer time yet. So it's almost 2 maybe. I dunno...


Have you told Drew? He's in charge of maintenance


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

FairleighCalm said:


> You have to post the time!! Is that so friggin hard to remember??


I have a bad memory...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> Coco, how was your bubbly bath? What did you learn about Brittney? There's this show in NYC at the TRIAD theatre every Monday. The "show" consists of comedians getting up on stage and reading from celebrity autobiographies. For some reason the trivial stuff that celebs think we want to know is hilarious. I gotta cheq that out sometime.
> 
> On my mark number one...8:57


*Howdy! My bath was great last night.:yes

I learned that Britney is doing better BUT is being forced to go on tour and get back out there in the limelight before she is ready. 
She busted out of a recent dance rehearsal crying saying "I'm just not ready for this."

Her dad, who still supervises her, is making sure she is around the right ppl and is always supervised by someone who cares about her. She has lots of rules to keep her in place and out of trouble. (Apparently she is bipolar and has problems with alcohol too.)

Its only been 10 months since her big break down and it does seem rather quick to push her out for a big comeback, especially if she doesn't feel ready. But her dad said something about, part of her recovery is about her getting back into the business and making money again. She just wants to be with her kids at the mo'. But I guess she has to prove to the world she can handle it. Apparently she's been very emotional lately. (how was that?)

Obeekaybee I gotta go get ready for my walk. C-ya'll later.

8:06. *


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I like Brittney. She's just having trouble taking responsibility because she's not used to it. And I agree, it's too soon to push her to do stuff. I think she would like to stay home, enjoy motherhood and comeback when she's ready. It's too bad she can't meet a nice guy who would like her for her and support her dealio, whatever dealio she has going at the mo'. I saw her performing with MADonna and she looked kinda of uncomfortable. When I think of when I was on drugs to help with my behavior and how challenging it was, then to imagine being a performer on those same drugs, WHEW? ! I really feel for them. I saw this movie today called WHAT JUST HAPPENED and it was about a hollywood producer and the anti depressants and the benzos they were on really hit home. 
Alba-rightba. Glad you "cameba cleanba" with the Brittney update 
6:04


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

4:10


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

4:13 pm est


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:afris it off?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

5:15


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

2:31pm


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

8:12 pm est


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

12:13


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> Thanks for the update. I like Brittney. She's just having trouble taking responsibility because she's not used to it. And I agree, it's too soon to push her to do stuff. I think she would like to stay home, enjoy motherhood and comeback when she's ready. It's too bad she can't meet a nice guy who would like her for her and support her dealio, whatever dealio she has going at the mo'. I saw her performing with MADonna and she looked kinda of uncomfortable. When I think of when I was on drugs to help with my behavior and how challenging it was, then to imagine being a performer on those same drugs, WHEW? ! I really feel for them. I saw this movie today called WHAT JUST HAPPENED and it was about a hollywood producer and the anti depressants and the benzos they were on really hit home.
> Alba-rightba. Glad you "cameba cleanba" with the Brittney update
> 6:04


*I agree about Brittney and how hard it must be. And yes, she did look uncomforatble with Madonna on stage and clearly isn't ready for this. She needs more of a break than that. And having to deal with with the paps all up in her face all the time, all the while having these mental situaions. I don't know. I'd snap too.

You'll have to tell me more about that What Just Happened show, it sounds interesting. You can pm about it if you don't mind.

Ohz, its 4:10.*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

post time... is............. around lunch time ...... 

1:15pm


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

it's 10pm, do you know where you wiener is?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

the time is 6:32 pm est


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Aloysius said:


> it's 10pm, do you know where you wiener is?


LMAO, I love Bevis and Butthead!
I will now calmly post the time, lol, 6:53


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

3:56


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

9:01


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7:12 p.m. mountain time


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

9:17!

Wassup everyone! Hellllooooooo.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Gree'uns to ya homey. What's the word?*

*Fun fact about the Wizard of Oz. Buddy Ebsen had to give up the role of the tinman when the aluminum based make up gave him a rash. I'm very tempted to bust out with a "True story", lol.* :yes :clap :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

"True stories" rule. Use them to your liking, lol.

10:21 - true story.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Thank you Holder of the Coconuts.
10:47 btw, thank you for posting her in nice calm manner. I know someday you'll BAM and get all POST TIME Rebellious, and that is okay too. :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*11:02

time for bed

bam!:b*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

LOL, Obama says no bamming, B time.
11:09


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

3:32am


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I got a crush on Obama. <3

11:30*

_This message has been approved by Obama._


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

9:40 A.M. mt


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

5:02
Roses are red, violets are blue
Eastern Standard is/was 5:02 :kma


:banana:yay :eyes


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

The time is now 8:20 pm est.
Limited opportunity.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

7:05 pm


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

7:06 pm


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

three oh five AM


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

12:03 a.m. !!! Pure craziness.:eyes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

10:11 pm


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

1220


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i don't know


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

9:32

Edit: Guys. Guys my time was correct. What just happened. Did I ruin the thread?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> 9:32
> 
> Edit: Guys. Guys my time was correct. What just happened. Did I ruin the thread?


yes... banned for ruining the thread :b


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> 12:04 a.m. !!! Pure craziness.:eyes


You late nite wild woman you!! Go to bed already, hahaha.

11:23 am

Maybe if anyone wants to explain the pure craziness of 12 noon being 12 "pm" instead of 12 am, like it should be!!!??? I would love to hear that explanatiion, ya kno' on a slow day. Okay, errands await. Love to all, and plunger lip kisses to the ladies. lol.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> 9:32
> 
> Edit: Guys. Guys my time was correct. What just happened. Did I ruin the thread?


No no no baby. That was jusssssst right. :yes 

I'm glad you joined ship. Wheeeeeee.

12:16

Sorry F.C. I have no explanation for that 12pm/am shiz. :hugs
And yeah, last night was a wild night for me with my friends!
One cup of espresso, two cups of coffe and a game of Trivial Pursuit
and coming home around 11pm! We had lots of good laughs. 
Ahhhhh Good times. 
I don't get to do cool things like that like, ever with them anymore.
We're all so busy all the time, you know? Well, mostly them 
because they have jobby jobs along with their families and I don't at the time. lol. 
But seriously I'll get a job in the next couple months, its like a goal I have and stuff. :yes


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

6:01
Yo' Homey!
Well, you're awesomeness will win the day when you decide you're ready or crcmstances are right for work. Being a Mother is thee most important job in the world, especially when they're young. And you seem to be good at it. That is cool you got out or got in with your friends. Parents need to have fun too. This is weird, but sometimes around friends with children, I feel guilty for having so much freedom. If you were my neighbor I'd babysit for you, haha, ya know, after the background cheq and all. :lol. My brother has two little ones and he is a GREAT Dad, I really love him for that. He also is like a surrogate Dad for me. I gotta do something nice for him btw. 

:clapOkay this is big news for anyone reading this. Saturday while at Eddie George's bar, during a commercial break in the game, they played BEAT IT, by the gloved one. My two buds and I have decided that the hatefest against Michael Jackson IS OVER!! His music is awesome even if his nose is...not so much. So MJ, PLEASE COME BACK AND MAKE A NEW EDGY ALBUM and go on tour!! I knew I started pegging my pants for a reason, haha.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

6:56 PM

Just ate supper. Was good.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

4:59 P.M. mt


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

1057

wish me good luck on my test


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Good luck!

11:01 PM


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1:34am Tuesday, November 18, 2008

I am about to go to bed :yawn.


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

11:51 pm


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

G'night all.

9:33


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I just woke up. 
9:39


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I just woke up.
9:31


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

1:52 AM
and I have TONS more homework!!!!!!!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

3:31 am

no, I haven't done any homework

i'll go to sleep anyway.

night.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1:10 am almost bed time


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*10:34 having coffee*


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

9:04 am


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

9:18 a.m. mt


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

8:50 EST

Long day today. Need to sleep soon.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

6:11 am


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

2:44 currently


T G I F america !


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

5:10 Preparing to go out. Need LARGE sweater!
*NO bamming until I get home, lol.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

1:09 AM EST. Another long day at work. I need to get to bed....tired..... : /


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

0207 112208

The 45th anniversary of President Kennedy's assassination.


----------



## Tryxy (Oct 30, 2008)

5:41 AM - Can't sleep...clown'll eat me.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

9:03 am


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

8:17 am. Ahhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

9:42 am


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

9:27 depressing


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

11:08 Walked off the pizza I ate last night.


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

2:18 AM need to sleep, but don't wanna..


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I think this thread would be more useful if we'd start posting the weather conditions as well.

4:15 pm, it's 43 degrees and rainy.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Well, then you can make your own little thread called POST WEATHER CONDITIONS huh? Request denied.
6:30 pm.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4:14 pm time to lay down for a while


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

11:47 am Leftovers are gone, thank buddha.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*^You did not post the time dude, get with it. 7:37. Y'all, and 29 luscious degrees, it's a heatwave! :yay*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


:lol

7:03 AM
Still haven't slept.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Talking Heads - Take Me To The River


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

2041


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

2:03pm. I want to go home!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

4:59 p.m.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*7:44 I just googled "Where is it legal to sell your kidney"*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5:47 p.m.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *7:44 I just googled "Where is it legal to sell your kidney"*


HAHAHA sounds like the ranting of a certain someone in my country!!

12:48 AM
listening to El Tanbura
battey is almost dead


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

It's so funny how this thread has continued :lol

P.S. 9:20pm


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Wow, this is a totally neato thread :um

:idea I wanna play...

erm...11:34!!*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8:12 a.m.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*It's the little thread that could! Even tho' a certain someone tried to sabotage it, BE GONE SABOTEUR! Let the people post their times and make smalltalk! Power to the smalltalkers!*
*5:55 pm*


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

6:00 PM. That's 6 hours now that I should've been doing physics but instead watched stuff on Youtube...


----------



## anzoh (Dec 17, 2008)

6:03am...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

11:05 pm


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*10:08 pm and I'm off to study myself to sleep. What I do best.

Hmmm, let's see, "The multimeric dynamin-like GTPase Drp1 is a critical protein mediating mitochondiral division. It harbors multiple motifs including GTP-binding, middle, and GTPase effector (GED) domains that are important for both intramoleclar and intermolecular interactions." It's too late for this stuff. :fall*_


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I get so turned on when she ^ talks like that!!*

*7:23 AM Yep, Ima morning person, like the morning. YAY :yay sunrise, Yay light on the horizon, yay juice and pancakes and ...ok ok I'll shut and just go for a walk, CHEESH! Poopyheads. *


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

For some reason, I read the thread title as "Past Times". :con

5:45 AM. I woke up at 3:30 AM, and couldn't go back to sleep. =/


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*12:20 p.m. representin'*


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*5:57pm, Procrastinating.



FairleighCalm said:



I get so turned on when she ^ talks like that!!



Click to expand...


FairleighCalm, this one's for you:

"phosphorylation of Drp1 by cAMP-dependent protein kinase...at a specific serine residue within the C-terminal GED domain of Drp1...alters the intramolecular domain associations of the Drp1 GTPase, resulting in decreased GTPase activity and impairment of mitochondrial fission." Yeah, ya hurd me. *_


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

6:33 pm


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> _*5:57pm, Procrastinating.*_
> 
> _*FairleighCalm, this one's for you:*_
> 
> _*"phosphorylation of Drp1 by cAMP-dependent protein kinase...at a specific serine residue within the C-terminal GED domain of Drp1...alters the intramolecular domain associations of the Drp1 GTPase, resulting in decreased GTPase activity and impairment of mitochondrial fission." Yeah, ya hurd me. *_


*Hmmmaahhmmmmmmmmmm...it hurts in places that I can't locate or identify ...:lol ....and it's 8:51*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6:18 pm


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

8:40 pm


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

7:24 AM - Craving Chocolate Soy Milk.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*5:28 Eating raw asparagus. I like it. *


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2:35 pm, bored as hell!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

4:01 p.m.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

12:56


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

11:11 pm


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

9:17
in Toronto.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

9:16 p.m


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

1:02 am


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

2:45 pm


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

9.29pm


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

5:32 am


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

9:25 dental [email protected]:30. Thank you groupon


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

9:03. Drizzly


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

12:33 pm bored!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

10:35 pm 

I spend way too much time here!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

10:37

me too lol


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

9:45 pm


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

4:18 am


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

6:23 pm - still bored.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

5:06 foggy and drizzly


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

2:19 am


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

2:25am back to sleep


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

2:28am hehe


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

^Pfft, that's too early, Bonzu.


12:30am here.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

2:32 am est


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

2:25 pm


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

7:13 pm


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8:48 p.m.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

6;43 est Breakfast and then a bikeride.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

7:14 am.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

2:54 Est. Hi's everbuddie.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

3:15pm


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

10:18 pm


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

6:02


----------

